
Ask HN: How to get funding for a stealth startup - quotz
How to get funding for a stealth startup if some of the investors youre going after have already funded your competitor, and your startup has valuable IP that if gets in the hands of the competitors is total failure for your startup? As far as I know investors dont sign NDAs, but even if they do it would be really hard to prove they leaked info right?
======
codingslave
You don't have a business if it can be replicated that fast. It's worth
nothing. Your secret blockchain proof of stake or work or whatever is also
worth nothing, it's about platform adoption.

------
coderintherye
>some of the investors youre going after have already funded your competitor

Why would you target those investors? Should target investors that don't have
clear competition already in their portfolio.

~~~
quotz
Our main competitor who might steal the IP has 60 investors already. Its in
the cryptocurrency biz. The IP has no way of being patentable for sure.

------
aey
Whatever it is, no one is going to rip you off. It takes near insurmountable
effort to get funding, build, and get traction.

If you want funding, get traction. Build and MVP, or a landing page, and start
growing 100% every month.

------
mstaoru
> valuable IP that if gets in the hands of the competitors is total failure
> for your startup

It is not IP then. "P" stands for "property", something thats definitely yours
(as proved by patents, trademarks or copyrights) and cannot be used by others.

